
Report finds $50b of cryptocurrency moved out of China hinting at capital flight - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/21/china-users-move-50--of-cryptocurrency-out-of-country-hinting-at-capital-flight.html
======
stx
This is something that I suspect could cause another crypto boom even if a
short lived one. If/when government decisions or some other forces cause
people to want to move currency and avoid government scrutiny there will be a
large amount of cash flowing into crypto currency.

------
LatteLazy
Corrected link:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/21/china-users-
move-50-billion-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/21/china-users-
move-50-billion-of-cryptocurrency-out-of-country-hinting-at-capital-
flight.html)

